# Ideas for an electric smoker



## fazer171 (Mar 27, 2011)

This is my first post,I will be aquiring a warmer/proofer.There is a video on ebay with almost the exact warmer im getting.First of all im not that familiar with electric smoking,this unit has a 220v electric heating element with i believe 2 or 3 stages and is capable of 250 deg. i think.What would be the best method of adding wood?I thought of just a pan over the heating element but i've seen those external units that come with the electric models,and thought that may be better for convienance but may add to the cost and then im obligated to use only the wood biscuits/disks.any ideas?Thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2011)

How big of a smoker are we talking here? You could looking into getting a Amaze-N-Smoker to produce your smoke.


----------



## fazer171 (Mar 27, 2011)

Internally its approx. 2ft W  X 5 ft.H  X  2ft D


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 29, 2011)

Believe me, Ross, and a whole lot of others here when I say this ....BUY AN A-MAZE-N SMOKER!  It is the best, easiest, most consistant way to produce Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) for an electric smoker on the market today.  I tried all the other ways and the AMNS has them beat! and for the low cost for start up equipment it is awesome!!! It is what I am using in my electric smoker build.  Plus you can not turn on the heating element and do a cold smoke!  Simply AMAZING!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/a-maze-n-smoker

SOB


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2011)

What SOB & Ross said.


----------

